# POD Farm live?



## davisjom (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been offered a position as bassist for a friend's band. But I've sold all my live gear so I can start recording instead.

Is there an easy way, or any way at all, to use POD Farm in a live music situation?

I most likely won't need to change settings since the music he likes stick with a single bass tone.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 9, 2013)

You'd need to purchase some type of interface. 

That being said...why not just purchase a Line 6 product that uses the same firmware/emulation that Podfarm provides? i.e. anything before the HD series. 

No doubt a second hand version of one of them would be cheaper than any interface you'd have to purchase for your laptop/computer.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Jan 9, 2013)

Better get a pod HD Bean. There's too much to risk using a computer live. Asume CPU goes crazy...you'll start hearing buffer overruns or some type of "matrix" freezing effect...

Always use reliable gear when going live.


----------



## davisjom (Jan 9, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> You'd need to purchase some type of interface.
> 
> That being said...why not just purchase a Line 6 product that uses the same firmware/emulation that Podfarm provides? i.e. anything before the HD series.
> 
> No doubt a second hand version of one of them would be cheaper than any interface you'd have to purchase for your laptop/computer.



I forgot to mention this, but I do have a Presonus Audiobox as my interface. Would I just need a use one of the monitor outputs into a DI box and hook up to the house PA?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 9, 2013)

Pretty much yeah, but I'd recommend an XT or X3 of any sort over that so you don't have to worry about the unreliability of a hard drive on a vibrating stage or CPU issues.


----------



## otisct20 (Jan 9, 2013)

See John, what did I tell you today? X3 bro, do it.


----------



## RGA8 (Jan 10, 2013)

I personally know people that use Laptops and/or Desktop PCs with plugins & backing tracks and such live and pull it off but I would NEVER do that. I think Murphy would be paying you a visit if you catch my drift. 

Here's a thought; if you can't grab a piece of gear right now for live playing see if you could borrow a rig from time to time.


----------



## Usernames sucks (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you just buy the pod farm vst? Because im pretty sure if not, you cant use it without a pod, scince the liscence is buitlt into it.


----------



## Usernames sucks (Jan 10, 2013)

But i would recomend not using computers as said above. Personally i would recommend getting the lone 6 low down bass amp. It is around 200$ and has a xlr out in the back, that emulates a miced cab. Edit: sorry for double post


----------



## davisjom (Jan 10, 2013)

Usernames sucks said:


> But i would recomend not using computers as said above. Personally i would recommend getting the lone 6 low down bass amp. It is around 200$ and has a xlr out in the back, that emulates a miced cab. Edit: sorry for double post



That's not a bad idea. The main reason I was asking is because I don't have the extra money to buy anything new or used (hours got cut like crazy! and I have to start paying for my car maintenance)

but thank you for the idea's. I guess I'll be snoopin' around craigslist for a while


----------



## otisct20 (Jan 11, 2013)

Still getting more hours than me    


Dont forget about GC used either, or asking around facebook, etc. You have a lot of options man.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 11, 2013)

as cash is tight perhaps you can pickup a used zoom b1 and go straight into the pa? its not gonna be amazing but it'll work.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a Pod X3 Pro which is basically the full version of Pod Farm with all of the addon packs, I use that live, and I use an interface for Pod Farm when recording.


----------



## Bodes (Jan 11, 2013)

If in a live situation - as in not jamming - see if you can borrow a bass amp from one of the other bands. Most people are nice in that way. Plus you get to meet more people!

Jamming and practicing you might be able to get away with plugging straight into the PA system, depending on what you got. Worked for me for the first few months of playing bass in a band.


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 13, 2013)

Bodes said:


> If in a live situation - as in not jamming - see if you can borrow a bass amp from one of the other bands. Most people are nice in that way. Plus you get to meet more people!
> 
> Jamming and practicing you might be able to get away with plugging straight into the PA system, depending on what you got. Worked for me for the first few months of playing bass in a band.



Exactly. Whenever I played bass and didn't have a solid rig yet from just switching over to bass, anybody I asked was more than happy to lend me their rig.


----------



## nscarfo83 (Jan 14, 2013)

I would avoid using any plugin live. Depending on that is tough especially when latency is involved.


----------



## Angus Clark (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, I once used Pod Farm live through an interface and it failed massively due to a CPU issue. Had to scrawl around and eventually use a random amp the school had. I'd get the X3 or XT.


----------

